# TV Remote



## Revolution (Jun 22, 2012)

Please help!
My Old SONY WEGA 21" CRT TV remote not working.
Model NO. RM-952
I want buy a new one.
Thanks!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 23, 2012)

Posted in the wrong section.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2012)

*//MOD*
moved to TV section.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone ?
Please tell me where or how can I found this.....


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 24, 2012)

Can get it from local market easily


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 24, 2012)

@OP:buy it from the local electronic shops.if possible it also available at hardware store.
i also have Sony WEGA GATE 21" TV. i bought remote from hardware shop last year Model: RM-GA002.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 25, 2012)

Went to local electronic dealer.
They said they only have accessories of new Sony LCD/LED TVs.
Told CRT TV is out dated.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 25, 2012)

^^try to find it at 2-3 more electronic shops if no success then only option available is to buy it from online.
ebay link 1
ebay link 2


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 25, 2012)

well Frankly speaking I have stopped buying original(from company) remotes that costed me once Rs 600 years ago.. Instead I buy remote from local Electronics market that cost just Rs 50-60.. Same design and everything working.. 

once upon a time I used to buy at least 5-6 remotes a year.. . 2-3 times I bought original then shifted to generic ones and they are working very good..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 25, 2012)

hhmm..yaa..get a generic remote from local electronic shop..or get a universal remote like logitech harmony if u spend more..


----------



## Revolution (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks guys for ur replies and help!

Cheapest  Universal remote could be at least Rs1.5K ?
Rs.600/- for original is little overpriced I think. 




hirenjp said:


> ^^try to find it at 2-3 more electronic shops if no success then only option available is to buy it from online.
> ebay link 1
> ebay link 2



This is not original and price is high I think.


----------

